# Camra British Beer



## Chrishendo (31/12/17)

Does anyone know any book shop in Oz selling the CAMRA book "Brew Your Own British Real Ale".
Mates in England are saying its a great guide to cloning British Beers and I've seen a few YouTube guys refer to it.
Looked online but its out of stock, and will probably take forever to get here anyway.


----------



## aamcle (31/12/17)

https://www.amazon.com.au/Brew-Your...1524&sr=8-2&keywords=brewing+british+real+ale

Try to get the appropriate yeasts or they will be good but not "right"


aamcle


----------



## MHB (31/12/17)

Graham Wheeler has written a couple of other books, they to are well worth buying if you can.
His original "Home Brewing" was my first brewing book, "Brew Classic European Beers at Home" is also an excellent book.
Mark


----------



## Feldon (2/1/18)

Chrishendo said:


> Does anyone know any book shop in Oz selling the CAMRA book "Brew Your Own British Real Ale".
> Mates in England are saying its a great guide to cloning British Beers and I've seen a few YouTube guys refer to it.
> Looked online but its out of stock, and will probably take forever to get here anyway.



Plenty of cheap 2nd hand copies available.

See: https://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?sts=t&an=&tn=Brew+Your+Own+British+Real+Ale&kn=&isbn=

Edit: Just check which edition you are buying. There are several it seems.


----------



## Bribie G (3/1/18)

I found the original book useful but it didn't really nail a lot of the recipes. It's a UK book written at a time when home brewing was already big around the Anglophone world at least, and the author would have been well aware that we, and the Americans as well as the Poms would have good access to UK malts, yeasts and hops. 

However the recipes usually run something like "pale malt", "ale yeast" etc. Big deal. If he had actually researched and done the brews - like our own Korev with Bronzed brews - his recipes could have read more like "Golden Promise Malt", "Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire Bitter"....... if you know what I mean. 

Just going on memory here because I donated my copy to the library at BABBs about 6 years ago, and maybe he scrubbed up the recipes in later editions, but for good info on UK styles I'd recommend looking around the UK forums.


----------



## Zorco (18/1/18)

I might pop into BABBS and have a look mate


----------



## MHB (19/1/18)

Bribie
Remember that the original book is getting on for 30 years old. Back when I started all grain brewing I could only get the 5 malts made by Coopers, one hop and maybe two yeasts.
Considering the time I think its an excellent starting point - bit harsh criticising the author for not recommending products that simple weren't available or didn't even exist, considering that the original book came out about the time Wyeast was formed, a long time before we as home brewers could just ask for 1469, and realistically expect it to be around.
Mark


----------



## zoigl (19/1/18)

My 3rd edition copy is dated 2011, a reprint from the original 2009. I use the recipes as a blank canvass, use what malts and yeasts that are available. I have made some quite acceptable beers using this book.


----------



## MHB (19/1/18)

Pretty much a ditto from me.
The following two book have some really excellent recipes, "Brew Classic European Beers..." is sitting beside me as I type, was using it a couple of days ago.
Mark


----------



## Bribie G (20/1/18)

MHB said:


> Bribie
> Remember that the original book is getting on for 30 years old. Back when I started all grain brewing I could only get the 5 malts made by Coopers, one hop and maybe two yeasts.
> Considering the time I think its an excellent starting point - bit harsh criticising the author for not recommending products that simple weren't available or didn't even exist, considering that the original book came out about the time Wyeast was formed, a long time before we as home brewers could just ask for 1469, and realistically expect it to be around.
> Mark


I didnt realise that it was so old. Presumably the 2014 edition referred to by the OP has been brought up to date.


----------



## MHB (20/1/18)

Even Grahams more recent offerings could be regarded as being a bit light on for detailed information re yeast - or you could say he leaves that up to the brewer...
Either way no recipe can make the beer for you, even the same brewer will have trouble knocking out the same beer on different systems, you will always need to make adaptions.
Meh - I like his recipes as a starting point, wouldn't agree with everything he says even on processes, clearly we here in Oz cant get some of the ingredients recommended and will have to do a work around.
One other point _The Ultimate Almanac of World Beer Recipes_ (modestly named, and $150+ freight) doesn't recommend specific yeasts, this is written for Pro Brewers.
Mark


----------

